# wick hydro



## sum_kid (Sep 6, 2006)

i have never grown bud b4. i want to try hydro s.o.g but am kind of cunfused. i understand wick is the easyest method. can anyone link me to instructions on how to make one if posible? wut do u use for the wick and can u use rockwool in a 6 inch pot? and where do u get the materials? o and is puting food in the water the only thing u hav to do? wut kind do u use and where do u get it? i hope dats not all confusin. thank u for readin


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 6, 2006)

http://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Growing-Marijuana.html

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forumWOW/Full-Marijuana-Growing-Guide.html#CO2

Try reading up on it, google helps, too.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 6, 2006)

Wic system may be the easiest..but its not much different than soil growing. Problem is..ussually the Plant needs more water and nutrients than the Wick can wick up so to speak. So its not the best way to get the plant what it needs as fast. So the system is not much of an improvment over a soil grow as far as speed of growth for the plant.Something comparable to cost would be a homeade DWC system. All you really need is a bucket..hydroton (for medium)..Rockwool for startin the seeds...auquairum air pump..and nutrients. You would reap the speed benefits with not much more cost than the Wic system. IMHOThe SOG guides you are reading are dated. Now its Flood and drain, DWC, Aero and things like that that will bring the speed up for a SOG.Before starting any Hydro project I recommend readin up at www.growingedge.com They have a great starter read to help you with the differences in the Hydro set-ups.
If your gonna run with the Wic system, Rockwool will be good for startin the seeds, but another medium will be needed like a Vermiculite mixed with another medium that will assist in the wick process. A good wick would be those TIKI torch wicks. They are cheap and easily had at most Garden/patio stores.


----------



## sum_kid (Sep 6, 2006)

wait so is the dwc system where the roots r juss in the water all the time? do u hav to take out the water and put it back in like everyday or somthing or u juss leave it alone?


----------



## sum_kid (Sep 6, 2006)

o and how many air pumps do u need. do u jus put one with the bubble thing in the middle of the bucket? do you think it would be better if put sum fish in it? do you juss use dwc for cloneing or can you use it for the flowering too?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 6, 2006)

DWC=Deep Water Culture Nutrient/water mix..5 gallon bucket...net pot with hydroton...air pump and air stone. Tons of How To's online. Actually one at the link I gave you has about the most basic and cheapest one I seen. I grew a 4' mater plant in it for S&G. LOLSearch Weeddog He grows with a DWC.
If your talking putting fish in it. I don't think the nutrient PPM's would be good for it. Never seen one with fish.


----------

